# Doesn't this face remind you so much of Riley?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was creeping around the pets section of Craigslist, as I know some of you do too.

And doesn't this sweet face look so much like Riley?

I am so tempted to give them a call!

free to a good home


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

he does look like riley!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That's what I thought! Especially when you compare it to this picture of Ry:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hes so cute!!! You should call them!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That poor little guy... he does look like he needs a better owner desperately....


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, that face is precious. You should find out more about him.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

NO! you should not call them....because i am! : lol! just kidding! i wish i could though...he's super adorable! If you do call, let me know what mix he is...whatever he is, he sure is cute!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor guy needs a good home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable and I agree with what the others have said, CALL the poster. 

Having two is fun, they're good for each other and I don't think another one is that much additional work either.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I called the poster and got a few texts back, I'll type them for you guys verbatim:

"He is very energetic...he jumps on me and needs more training than I can give him...he gets along with my cat...is housebroken...he is just too much dog for me to handle he needs room to run & play."

"He is very friendly when he gets to know you..he seems a little aggressive at first with strangers...but he warms up quickly"

The thing that really bugs me is the fact that the ad says that this dog has never been to the vet - poor guy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

If you decide to get him he will cost you some money to have him caught up on all his shots, heartworm, etc. He does look like Riley. Do you have the room and the time to work with him?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I actually do have the room and time and money because I am currently gearing up to getting a new puppy. I hadn't been talking about it because I wanted to wait until things panned out but I decided that the time was right to add a second dog. I have been on a waiting list and now I am actually only days away from making a final decision and sending a deposit.

So do I continue with my puppy plans or do I derail them for a rescue like I did the last time? I was all set to get a puppy a year and a half ago when Riley suddenly fell into my lap and I decided to put the puppy plans on hold. Now that it is finally time again, do I do the same thing again? I 100% made the right choice with Riley, he is the best dog I could ever imagine, but I don't plan on having more than two so this would be final.

Ahhh choices!!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw, he is so cute and really looks like he needs a new home from that photo! My first thought is, though, has the person you've talked with mentioned how he is with other dogs? It would be awful if you ended up getting him, and then he had an issue with Riley..... if you DO decide to take him, I'd make sure there is a back-up plan as to what to do if they don't get along (because something tells me you won't want to take him back to his current owner!).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mosby's Mom said:


> Aw, he is so cute and really looks like he needs a new home from that photo! My first thought is, though, has the person you've talked with mentioned how he is with other dogs? It would be awful if you ended up getting him, and then he had an issue with Riley..... if you DO decide to take him, I'd make sure there is a back-up plan as to what to do if they don't get along (because something tells me you won't want to take him back to his current owner!).


Such a good point. And as it turns out they are over two hours away. That's a long way to take Ry just to see if they get along or to take him just for a trial run. I would do it but the girl just does not seem excited about a visit, she just wants to get rid of him. 

I don't know, maybe this one just isn't in the cards.

What a strange way for me to announce my puppy plans haha!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only you can make the decision whether or not to get this boy, you have to do what is best for you and Riley. 

This boy looks to be in need of some TLC- since he's never been seen by a Vet, I am also guessing he is not on HW prevention. How is HW in your area? If he should test positive, HW can be rather expensive to treat depending on the Stage of it. 

If I was considering taking him, I'd defintiely want my dog(s) to meet first to see how they get along or if they would. 

If you decide not to take this boy, maybe you can give her contact info for Rescues in her area that might be able to take him into their Adoption Program. The Rescue would get him fully vetted and neutered prior to finding a family for him.


----------

